# Sunday - Funday - AJs ! 1/15/12 jiggin' trip



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

The weather window cracked open a bit Sunday - and this time I had taker on a mid morning call to make a quick run for another "just jigs" dash.

Kevin answered the bell and we left at noon. The seas were slick until about 8 or 9 miles out. Thats when the West swell and ENE Chop were criss crossing, making the seas confused. The Dusky could still hold about 25-27 knots southbound without much tossing around in the 1 to maybe 3 at the most waves. Water temp jumped from 63 to 67 the last couple of miles before we hit our rocks. 

The AJ responded well to big speed jigs and soon we had two 30 lb class fish in the box, and burning biceps from several more releases.

We switched gears and dropped small diamond jigs looking for scamp. Kevin brought a stud trigger to the surface only have the hook come unbuttoned at the last (dang!).

The diamonds jig did produce two nice gags - one pushing 25 or 30 or so 
Also got what I think is a true lessor AJ- all released - Topped the box with a decent almaco and we headed North. 

The Ride in was nice - 27 to 30 knots , and made it back the pier by around 5 and was treated to a sweet sunset. Not a bad 5 hour Sunday afternoon trip.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

The sunset


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome trip and yes that does look like a lesser. Jigging is where it's at...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job keith! and kevin...knew i shoulda taken you up on the offer to ride out...


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice work Keith


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip. Nice Lesser.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I compared the Lesser AJ and Banded Rudderfish on myfwc.com. Looking at the amount of spines of the forward dorsal fin and it's height to width, I believe this may be a "Banded Rudderfish."


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I was a little unsure my self ... but I got pretty good confirmation that this really is a lesser AJ ... so much so a local marine biologist wanted the original pic for a teaching aid: 

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum150/thread11798-2.html

And if you look real close ... I think there is an 8th spine just barely visible between the tall spiny and soft dorsal fins.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool deal!


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice catch. Bet the back was sore next morning...lol


----------

